# 2004 SE-R Basic MODs...Any suggestions??



## irps0108 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello,

I'm not a big import fan, but i would like to do some basic mods to my 2004 se-r. i started looking around for a sound system and also plan to get a AEM CAI and a front sway bar. I dont want to change a lot, but is there more basic mods i can do? Less money, the better :thumbup: Thanks guys


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

irps0108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not a big import fan, but i would like to do some basic mods to my 2004 se-r. i started looking around for a sound system and also plan to get a AEM CAI and a front sway bar. I dont want to change a lot, but is there more basic mods i can do? Less money, the better :thumbup: Thanks guys


motor mount inserts to help with wheel hop, CAI is god, sway bar is good, you can do saome cool AV stuff with a dvd screen for like 400 bucks total including headunit, someone on hewre has a write up...


----------



## irps0108 (Jul 15, 2004)

*thanks blankgazex*



blankgazex said:


> motor mount inserts to help with wheel hop, CAI is god, sway bar is good, you can do saome cool AV stuff with a dvd screen for like 400 bucks total including headunit, someone on hewre has a write up...


Have a question:

i looked around for a dvd headunit. most seem to be very expensive. do you know any sites/vendors with relatively low price? 

thanks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

im really not up on all that , try the audio forum, or ebay...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

irps0108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not a big import fan, but i would like to do some basic mods to my 2004 se-r. i started looking around for a sound system and also plan to get a AEM CAI and a front sway bar. I dont want to change a lot, but is there more basic mods i can do? Less money, the better :thumbup: Thanks guys



try the qr25 forum


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> try the qr25 forum


so you can get flamed beyond belief ...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> try the qr25 forum


he is kidding, stay away.

go to the audio forum on this site.

for perfomance, how about some springs and a catback. Also better rubber (tires) are a great perfomance mod.


----------



## Midnightsentra (Jul 20, 2004)

irps0108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not a big import fan, but i would like to do some basic mods to my 2004 se-r. i started looking around for a sound system and also plan to get a AEM CAI and a front sway bar. I dont want to change a lot, but is there more basic mods i can do? Less money, the better :thumbup: Thanks guys



im in the same boat, got a 04 and wondering what to do, can somebody maybe point me in the right direction to look but i need some side by sides....like on the intake...i know AEM is good, but what about teh Nismo parts? i might buy some of them when my car comes in from delivery...just add them from the start so i can get warranty..but are the Nismo parts worth it on the sentra? or how about stillen? what about exhaust? nismo good? or go with greddy or the normal good ones?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

search around a little bit.


----------



## robbie2883 (Jul 21, 2004)

if you use nismo parts then you will not void the factory warranty.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

robbie2883 said:


> if you use nismo parts then you will not void the factory warranty.


that is not true, as stated here before.

S-tune parts will maintain warranty.
R-tune parts WILL NOT.

if you go around thinking that, and buy the Nismo header, and something goes wrong, you'll be screwed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60988&highlight=nismo


----------



## Yodaddy (Jul 17, 2004)

One thing about the Nismo CAI is that it has a bypass valve, which is good to have if you're dumb enough to drive though deep puddles. The AEM by the way does not have one. I got my CAI through Lee's Auto Mall for 225 plus shipping, which is not bad compared to the AEM for around 300. The coilovers for Nissan are not expensive at all. I've seen them for around 800 dollars. An Eibach set will set you back at least 1200.

The headers are pretty pricey, most noticabely if you go w/ the one that has the pre-cat on it(don't know why you would do that)

The exhaust is around 500 dollars, but it also has the most bling on it.  
"Nismo" is etched right on the tip. WOOT!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

irps0108 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not a big import fan, but i would like to do some basic mods to my 2004 se-r. i started looking around for a sound system and also plan to get a AEM CAI and a front sway bar. I dont want to change a lot, but is there more basic mods i can do? Less money, the better :thumbup: Thanks guys


My 2 pennies...
Pioneer Head Unit-reliable and good looking as well as inexpensive
Pioneer speakers are good too for the money
Dont the 2004s come stock with a sway bar?
Switch to higher quality fluids and especially a better ATF...you will see a difference and improve your reliability
Escort Passport 8500 X50...more mods you do, the more you are going to be getting attention


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

y'know nismo parts arnt exactly the greatest, just because it says nismo on them donst mean they are the best. there are tons of Manufacturer's for each of the basic bolt on's (CAI/Header/Exhaust) so you may want to search around and see which brand suits you the best. i reccomend the Nismo Rear Sway bar for starters and motor mount inserts. those two will set you on the right track and get rid of the Spec-V's bad habits before you concentrate on improving power.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

How much power do the new 2.5's make with all BPU's
do they ever see like 250 wheel hp or do they need cams to make that?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the only 250 whp NA Spec-v that i've seen is the Team RTR Spec-V in the Speedworld series. 

as of right now, 250 crank Hp is achievable but is very expensive and not very efficient. We're still waiting for someone to crack the coding on the chip, and to figure out how to properly boost the motor


----------

